# [SOLVED] Contantly freezing and disconnecting on RuneScape



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

Out of nowhere RuneScape (a java based game) has started freezing and disconnecting for no reason. It has been doing it like every 2 minutes and it has become really annoying as the rest of my computer and internet is working fine, does anybody know what the issue could be?


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Contantly freezing and disconnecting on RuneScape*

Hello Milk Rulz,

Make sure that your flash player, java, and shockwave software are all up to date.

Flash Player - http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

Java - http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

Shockwave Player - http://get.adobe.com/shockwave/

Also please click on "Steps before Posting" in my signature and follow those instructions to see if it resolves your issue.

Let me know the results.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Contantly freezing and disconnecting on RuneScape*

Try all the things Cdx suggested, do you play on Australian servers?


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Contantly freezing and disconnecting on RuneScape*

Everything was up to date, and it happened on all servers including Australian, but I found the problem.

I just had to delete the cache and download again and it's now all good, thanks for the help though


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

No problem, cheers!


----------

